

Piwik,open source analytics, a great alternative to Google Analytics - yeahyeahs
http://piwik.org

======
pan69
I've used it in the past. It's not as elaborate as Google Analytics. It's nice
but I wouldn't use for anything serious or business oriented. If you have some
personal sites or if you're really paranoid about your data its an OK
solution. Needs some work on the UI though, it's design is bit clunky.

~~~
syaz1
How long ago did you use it? They've redesigned the UI which is far better
than the old one. Although it is true they're not as good as GA yet, it's only
because the team is small. The codebase is a pleasure to work with should you
need to customize anything, which you cannot do in GA.

In short, Piwik wins in terms of control hands down. If you don't need live
analytics, don't want to store the data, want somebody else to blame if
anything goes wrong, then go for GA. Not that I hate GA, I use both; normally
GA to be my go-to backup if anything went wrong with my analytics server.

------
ridruejo
You can give it a quick try using Bitnami (its free, I am one of the
developers) <http://bitnami.org/stack/piwik> It includes Piwik and all of its
dependencies (Apache, MySQL, PHP) into a single, easy to use installer, vmware
vm or amazon machine image. In particular the AMI is very popular together
with the Amazon free tier because you can have a free micro instance running
all the time with Piwik (which you want if you are using it to run analytics
on your production servers)

------
mijnpc
Nice software, but no IP information, why not?

~~~
syaz1
What do you mean no IP information? You get to store _everything_. Then
there's filter plugin to mask IPs if your law requires you to do so.

